# 2013 Evo Red std or 2012 Evo hm



## warx (Aug 29, 2012)

Looking at both right now. 2012 Closeouts are about the same price as the 2013. I think the red groupset has had some nice improvements but does this outweigh (heh!) the lack of hi mod? The 7oz difference is not a deal breaker for me. For about $1000 more I could get a 2012 dura-ace with hollowgram crank which might be a better GS for longevity. My current bike is an 18 year old S-Works where I stuck with Shimano through two replacement sets. Amortizing the difference over that potential lifetime makes it a bit more palatable.

Any opinions appreciated!

mike.


----------



## SByota (Nov 8, 2011)

I chose the 2012 Evo "2" Red. The closeout pricing I got made the choice a no brainer. The "major" upgrade between the old red and the new red is the front shifting. There is no debate the the new red has vastly better front shifting. I changed my ti cage Red front D to a Shimano Ultegra 6700 one and the shifting is now perfect. The ti caged Red front D left a lot to be desired and was difficult to keep set up right. 

For me, a 150-200 a mile week guy who rides for fitness, the 2012 Evo is all the bike I will ever need. The "old" red shifts great and with one little part swap, the entire drivetrain works great. Good luck with your decsion, and post pics of your bike when you get it.


----------



## warx (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks! - I was just reading up on the 2013 Red and it says the front D has been addressed (stiffer, better yaw etc). But with 100g lost on the GS I guess the difference on the frame still adds up to almost half a pound total gain. The matt black 2013 does look nice too. 

Thinking about the 2012 dura-ace option ($5000) but I feel like whenever I go into a store to get parts/repairs for my ultegra I am paying so much less than my riding buddys with it or Campy. Sort of makes it a detractor for me a bit (yes - I'm cheap!) I've got SRAM on my Blur and really want to try it on the road. 

Test riding is another issue - I need a 56 or 58 and all the stores have only 54 in stock. Plus the 2012 are getting thin I imagine.


----------



## warx (Aug 29, 2012)

Well... I've made a decision - I am going with the new 2013. I missed a Cannondale demo day at the bike store last week but by accounts the new frame feels as good as the old evo and the groupset has some welcome improvements. 

I am trying the 56cm and 58cm CAAD10 tomorrow to figure out which size Evo to order (5ft 11.5in but have a 35in inseam). I think I'll go with the matte black schema too. I'll post back with the details.


----------



## SByota (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice!!! Which model? I am between a 58 and 60 size wise. I went with the 60 for the added head tube length. This allowed me to run a small spacer stack, and keep the seat to bar drop reasonable for me. Post pics of the new bike when you get it.


----------



## warx (Aug 29, 2012)

Deal is done - arrives hopefully next weekend. 2013 SRAM Red std evo 58cm in black. Getting some Shimano ultregra aluminum gray pedals and GT40 cannondale bottle cages.

The owner fitted me and said the 58 was better. My "56" old old s-works is technically a 57 and he thought there would be too much seat post on a 56. Probably will change out the stem from the 12 it comes with for a 10 or shorter. I test rode the non-evo supersix 58 and it feels so different to my 18yo bike. Plus, the SRAM will take a bit of getting used to.


----------

